# Kamares Tala Village



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone live in the Kamares Village development ?
What is life like there ?
Would you recommend the location and the property developer ?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

sjg-uk said:


> Does anyone live in the Kamares Village development ?
> What is life like there ?
> Would you recommend the location and the property developer ?


OK ......
long way our from anywhere, too many retirees , very clique

on the other hand

has nice clubhouse and pool area and clinic ( manned only in mornings )

Villas are big, not too hot in summer as breeze but freezing in winter 

HTH and JMO


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I personally like the area. It is convenient to town and has a neighborhood feel more than a village feel. Villas come in all shapes and sizes. I have visited many, many properties there - some are lovely with great views... others not so much. It all depends on the previous owners and location in the area. It is mainly expats that live there and mostly from the UK. A good thing is that generally homes are not right on top of each other so there is privacy in most cases.


----------



## Ron Richardson (Aug 18, 2013)

sjg-uk said:


> Does anyone live in the Kamares Village development ?
> What is life like there ?
> Would you recommend the location and the property developer ?


I love the area,i find it very classy.the villas are stunning .and the location is superb.i can recommend it to anyone . Ron


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Ron Richardson said:


> I love the area,i find it very classy.the villas are stunning .and the location is superb.i can recommend it to anyone . Ron


Hi Ron , 
Thanks for your reply. 
This post dates back to January 2012 , it is good the post is still alive !
I'm glad you like Kamares . We bought a villa in Paphos , closer to the sea than Kamares , so we can enjoy cycling along the wonderful coast and swim in the sea in the morning and be able to walk to the harbour. We do like Kamares Villas and the beautiful views of the sea.


----------

